# living in Valencia



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

We are thinking of moving to the Valencia area for 6 months in 2018. Any information about where we might look for apartments or houses for rent in the surrounding area?
We will be bringing our 2 poodles with us so we would love to find a ground floor apartment with a small garden.
Any advice on good areas? We would love to be withing 5-10 miles of the sea.
We lived in France for over a year and were able to take French lessons very cheaply, through the Welcome organization of the towns. 
I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ydukes said:


> We are thinking of moving to the Valencia area for 6 months in 2018. Any information about where we might look for apartments or houses for rent in the surrounding area?
> We will be bringing our 2 poodles with us so we would love to find a ground floor apartment with a small garden.
> Any advice on good areas? We would love to be withing 5-10 miles of the sea.
> We lived in France for over a year and were able to take French lessons very cheaply, through the Welcome organization of the towns.
> I look forward to hearing from you.


Do you mean Valencia city or comunidad?

I'm about an hour south of the city in the comunidad - out of high tourist season you shouldn't have too much trouble finding a 6 month rental such as you describe.

Our council does run inexpensive Spanish classes, but not all the time, & not always for beginners - but you might be lucky

I assume you have checked out the visa situation? - your flags suggest that you're non-EU citizens


----------



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

*Valencia Comidad*

Thanks for your reply. WE do know the hassle of getting a Spanish visa. It is the main reason we moved to France last time. It was much cheaper and easier to get the French Visa. However, we want to spend more time in Spain in 2018 so we will go through the process.
I have visited Valencia and spent a month in Denia but am not familiar with what constitutes the Comidad ? What town do you live in? I don't want to be in the city center. I want to be able to take my dogs out for walks along the beach or on trails where they can, hopefully, run loose. Standard poodles are full of energy.
Also, I would love more information on the Spanish lessons you mentioned. I have passed the high intermediate classes but having learned more French, I definitely need more practice and lessons.
Any information is really appreciated.


----------



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

sorry, I mean comunidad. Am looking at the map and there are a lot of towns along the beach. Any idea where I should start looking? Are there websites where I can look at longer term rentals? I know of dozens of local sites in France so I assume you must also have them in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ydukes said:


> Thanks for your reply. WE do know the hassle of getting a Spanish visa. It is the main reason we moved to France last time. It was much cheaper and easier to get the French Visa. However, we want to spend more time in Spain in 2018 so we will go through the process.
> I have visited Valencia and spent a month in Denia but am not familiar with what constitutes the Comidad ? What town do you live in? I don't want to be in the city center. I want to be able to take my dogs out for walks along the beach or on trails where they can, hopefully, run loose. Standard poodles are full of energy.
> Also, I would love more information on the Spanish lessons you mentioned. I have passed the high intermediate classes but having learned more French, I definitely need more practice and lessons.
> Any information is really appreciated.


I live in Jávea / Xàbia - just over the mountain from Dénia!

There aren't many beaches where dogs are allowed (officially) in Spain, but there are a couple not too far away.

I suppose you might describe a 'comunidad' as similar to a 'state' in the US. The comunidad Valenciana consists of 3 provincias (provinces / 'counties') - Castellón, Valencia & Alicante










I think the last Spanish course run by the ayuntamiento was a couple of years ago - it was Intermediate level. They don't run them all the time - but most towns run courses now & then.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ydukes said:


> sorry, I mean comunidad. Am looking at the map and there are a lot of towns along the beach. Any idea where I should start looking? Are there websites where I can look at longer term rentals? I know of dozens of local sites in France so I assume you must also have them in Spain.


Take a look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

There are several links to national rental websites - my daughter has more than once found a rental from one of them


----------

